

The $2,000 Customer Service Call - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-2000-customer-service-call.html

======
quanticle
Is this really what we want to be encouraging, though? I mean, to look at it
in another light, Chris was taken advantage of. He was in a somewhat stressful
situation, and after bailing him out, GEICO immediately turns around and
starts upselling him? Is that really ethical? I feel like if I was Chris'
place, the last thing I'd want to talk about is spending more money, with the
prospect of a $2000 or more transmission rebuild on the horizon.

